# Tommorow (saturday) looking to go



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Regulars are still at work so I am trying to put together a dive trip for saturday. PM or reply if you are interested. It is just me and the boat right now (21 cape horn). I can take 2 or 3 plus me for a total of 3 or 4. I am looking to stay shallower than 100ft. I have a few places to try but open to suggestions where to go.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

got your pm and sent ya one back

Wendell


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys I am lookign to go as well, maybe we can consolidate our trips into one?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm out. I saw your post late and now it is even later. I'll try and plan ahead better next time.


----------

